# polyp question



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

i am going to start buying polyps for my fraging tank and i want to grow the polyps on a peace of glass and i was wondering will polyps grow on glass.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

im not sure but they might need u to scrach it up a bit so they have some thing to grip
why do you want em on glass ?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They will grow on glass just fine, the same as growing on anything else. Growing on glass (or plastic) is fairly common. A lot of people coat their back wall with GSP or something of the sort.

I am in the middle of trying to grow a GSP carpet.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am also interested in placing some psp on my back glass, what would be the best method please ?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I have some gsp growing on my glass. Basically anything that forms a mat like zoas can grow on glass. I haven't tried gluing it to the glass but what I've done is lean the gsp against the glass and it will automatically start attaching itself. You can try gluing the polyp to the glass and see if it'll stick. I know a guy who had zoas growing on his overflow.


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nicole said:


> I have some gsp growing on my glass. Basically anything that forms a mat like zoas can grow on glass. I haven't tried gluing it to the glass but what I've done is lean the gsp against the glass and it will automatically start attaching itself. You can try gluing the polyp to the glass and see if it'll stick. I know a guy who had zoas growing on his overflow.


Thank you Nicole, I will try that out. I have a rock covered with psp. leaning on the overflow, it hasn't spread though.


----------

